# There Is No Tomorrow - The IM Competition



## fantasma62 (Nov 1, 2004)

Unlike I normally do, I am taking this competition very seriously and do not plan on slacking.  This will not be a fun journal where I am going to joke around about myself.  I am heavily motivated to succeed.  No more excuses, just results...
I'll see you all in "The Other Side"


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

G'luck buddy 

hope that comment was serious enough


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> G'luck buddy


Hey thanks, you too.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 1, 2004)

*These meals will get better in time...*

November 1, 2004


Meal 1

2 Eggs
1 Egg white
2 slicesSugar Free, whole wheat bread
1 cup OJ

Meal 2

1 cup of oatmeal with water 
3 tbsp. sugar free syrup

Meal 3

1 broiled breast of chicken
1/4 cup yellow rice
1 cup mixed lettuce and tomato
1/2 cup guacamole
1/4 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 large sweet potato, plain

Meal 4

1 cup of oatmeal with water 
3 tbsp. sugar free syrup

Meal 5

5 Slices Boars Head Deluxe Ham
1 Slice low sodium, low fat Boars Head Swiss
3 slices whole wheat, no sugar bread
1/2 bar Low Carb, Sugar Free Crunch (I needed to have a quick sweet fix)

I'll post my weight tomorrow, since I forgot to weigh myself today...


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 2, 2004)

I did no exercises yesterday since my daughter developed a fever again and decided to stay home.

The meal plan, however, continues as planned.....I will post my meals later....


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Tony! I just found this. Didn't know you'd started the new one already. 

 Good luck man. I'm here if you need me!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 2, 2004)

Good luck tio beefcake!


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 2, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Good luck tio beefcake!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

WOHOOO, make your good luck Tony..i'll be following along...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

Good luck buddy. I'm here for you too in any way I can of service.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Tony ! 

Good luck bud   Kick some butt !


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Tony !
> 
> Good luck bud   Kick some butt !



Yer a$$ should be competing mister


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yer a$$ should be competing mister


I second that.....


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yer a$$ should be competing mister


nah !  But thanks for thinking so .  Somebody has to be a spectator and i like to watch


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Good luck buddy. I'm here for you too in any way I can of service.


Hey Rock, thanks a bunch for the offer, as you well know, I'll take it and use it, as I already have over, and over, and over.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Tony !
> 
> Good luck bud  Kick some butt !


Hey Gary, thanks for the encouragement.....I'll try my best


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

Good luck at getting 2nd place


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 2, 2004)

Good luck Tony!  I am in the comp too!


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 2, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Good luck at getting 2nd place


Camaro, did you say 122nd place???

By the way, I like your IM name.  My favorite car in life is a 1968 Camaro RS.  I am sure that my middle age crisis will be buying one of those and restoring it (I can't do any mechanic work, so I'll prolly' pay someone else... )
Anyway, I can't fail Max Mirkin, he's betting two bucks.  You heard the odds right?  If you let me win, you and Max will be Gazillionaires.....
Odds = A Gazillion to One

Damn it, this was supposed to be a serious journal...


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 2, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Good luck Tony! I am in the comp too!


Good luck kid, by the way, heard the news?  All I have is tendonitis in the shoulder.  I'll be back kicking it in about a month.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 2, 2004)

Not a good meal day or exercise day, but I am not discouraged.  I have to give thanks to THE POLITICIANS for my wonderful exercise day.  I spent 2 hours in the voting process and then had to pick up my kids at their grandma's.  I got home at 8:00 pm and I am sleepy...


Anyway, for my meals:

Meal 1

3 Egg whites
2 Eggs
1 slice of Low Sodium, Low fat Boars Head Swiss
4 Slices of Boars Head Deluxe Ham
3 slices of whole wheat bread

Meal 2
1 cup of Pico de Gallo (Tomatoes, Onions and Cilantro all chopped up)
1 grilled chicken sandwich (Fudd Rockers)
1 slice Colby cheese

Meal 3 
Ocra Stew (Skirt Steak, Ocra, Sweet Plantain stewed in water).  It's called Quimbombo in Cuban...
1/2 cup of rice
7 mariquitas (Plantain chips)
1/2 Sugar Free, Low Carb Crunch Chocolate (had to be done)

Not the greatest of meal plans, but I ran out of oatmeal today.  Buying more tomorrow morning.....

Good night all....


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 3, 2004)

November 3, 2004


Meals:

Meal 1

2 Eggs
3 Egg Whites
3 Slices of ham
1 slice of Swiss

Meal 2


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Good luck at getting 2nd place


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

Mmmm, delicious breakfast tony  
You ever put cinnamon in your eggs?  I"ma cinnamon freak   I even put it on my chicken.  lmao (that's not a joke)


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Good luck at getting 2nd place



Conceding already?

Fantasma, what are your (specific) goals?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Mmmm, delicious breakfast tony
> You ever put cinnamon in your eggs?  I"ma cinnamon freak   I even put it on my chicken.  lmao (that's not a joke)


  Yeah, no joke indeed. And now he's got me hooked on that too. Grilled Cinnamon Chicken. DAMN GOOD.


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 3, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Conceding already?
> 
> Fantasma, what are your (specific) goals?


My goals are to get leaner and muscular.  No, I am not looking to becoming a body builder, just healthier....

If you want to see all my goals, go to my other journal, "Tony's Lifestyle Change"

Take care...


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2004)

More to the point, I meant how much fat do you expect to lose, and much muscle do you expect to gain, in 18 weeks?


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 3, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> More to the point, I meant how much fat do you expect to lose, and much muscle do you expect to gain, in 18 weeks?


I am weighing 255 pounds.  I want to cut the fat and replace it with muscle.
I want to be weighing somewhere between 200-210.  Basically losing 45-55 pounds of fat and gaining about 10 pounds of muscle....Hopefully....
If I drop lower than 200, I look emaciated, so I can't go much lower than that....

Anyway, that's my goal.
I am having a harder time, a much harder time starting up.  I have shoulder tendonitis caused by my stupidity while training and I have to go thru therapy.  I am hoping that once out of therapy, I'll begin training again, but this time, at a gym.  Oh, and nothing like kids to put a stop to whatever you are doing.... 
I am hoping that in the next 3 weeks I'll be able to match up my therapy, with my cardio, with my meals and go from there.....then, in the 15 remaining weeks I can train full blast......Here is to hoping.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi folks,


I have had an incredibly busy week and have not been able to even read journals.  Normally I read a lot but don't get to post due to time.  Now that work is picking up at the end of the year, some things have just been put on the back burner.  The IM competition is also in the back burner.  No, I am not quitting, I am just going to pace myself to begin training once my therapy is over.  I should start going to therapy next week, thanks to a screw up in my doctor's office where they didn't fax a referral to my therapist, and thus I can't do therapy until they do or I pick it up.
Either way folks, I am putting this on hold for a couple of weeks and once things get settled, I am full in.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 13, 2004)

I will be back in this competition soon.  There are a whole lot of personal issues that I need to take care of before I continue on.....

Good luck to all, I'll be back soon....


----------

